# Whos going out tomorrow?



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

:-[Nope some of us have to work for a living


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

I think I might be able to do that.What Time?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Not to early. Too cold for me. You want to fish together or just meet up somewhere?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

Well im fishing with Beavis,So we might just meet ya out there.Where did you want to go.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

I might be at riverbreeze boat ramp around 11am and fish in the flats in the area. I might hit at JB in the afternoon. Depends on the water charity, moon phases, and tides. It's time for me going back to saltwater fishing for more extreme actions!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Eatme,

Go catch some fish with Beavis. I will probably be messing around more than fishing. How about JB's sometime around noon?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

We are puttin in at RJ's place in edgewater at 7:30,Then maybe runnin south.If anyone wants to meet up call me (321)302-8539.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Sophie and I will be puttin in at Beacon 42 at around 8 ish, and fishing that area!!


----------

